# Traynor amp problem



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok so it's me again with my amp problem. I finally got it into pieces and looked at the front panel but found nothing special except 2 burnt resistors near solo boost. I changed them but still same problem. I repeat... when I click on channel 1 the led turns on and off immediately, When I click on channel 2 the led turns on normally and stay on. When I click on channel 3 nothing is happening except when channel 2 is already on, it turns off channel 2 and after that no relay sound on channel 3. It's a traynor YCS100H. Please help me!

PS: I don't have a cab, just the head so I can't see if it makes a sound.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a switching or relay problem. Do you have the schematic we could look at? 
Hope you're not running it without a speaker load.


----------



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes I have a schematic it's on Traynor website. I just put it to ON but not running the standby switch. You are supposed to be able to play with headphones right ? It could be because I don't have speakers connected ? just for selecting a channel ?


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Just had a look at the schematic. It's a pretty complex amp with lots of ss stuff etc. I'd be inclined to take it to a Traynor repair shop, unless you really know what you're doing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I would agree with Furtz. If you have the schematic and you are stuck then I doubt anyone can walk you through it via internet. Looking at the schematic it is not a simple circuit. 
That being said you have changed the burnt resistors so I don't want to under estimate your abilities. Which were the resistors you changed as labelled on the schematic?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

How old is the amp? I'm pretty sure that any Traynor has a 2 year warranty at least. You can take it to L&M to be repaired for free if it is in that.
Probably a good idea to take it in to them anyways...
I really doubt you can turn it on without a speaker cab plugged in and not wreck something. Unless you are absolutely sure, don't turn it on without a speaker plugged in.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have one of these also. You can run the YCS100 in standby mode with no load. It just runs the preamp via direct out or headphones. I think it may have output tube/cab emulation there too - nor sure on that.

And you're correct - the warranty is 2 years on this amp and it's transferrable.


----------



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

In the schematic it was R183 and R184 near solo boost and that didn't change. And for the warranty I can't find the invoice... i mean the guy who sold me that doesn't find it!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

They can figure out the age of it from the serial #. If it is close to 2yrs. old you won't need the receipt. Talk to L&M or Yorkville. If it was purchased at an L&M they can find a record of the original purchase using the serial #.


----------



## kevin562 (Jan 8, 2011)

Too late the amp is sleeping in a tech's room  I will have news this week.


----------

